# New user projects



## andromedas (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm a recent transfer from the GNU/Linux world, and I wanted to try out FreeBSD and all the good things I've heard about it. The only problem is my wifi card is not compatible and thus I can't use the internet...
Is there anything I can do with this OS to learn more about UNIX without the internet? Any little projects you guys know of?

Thank you!


----------



## mamalos (Dec 4, 2012)

There are some cheap USB WiFi cards on the market that are supported by FreeBSD. I don't have any list to show you, but I bought one with Ralink chipset on it, that was claimed by the company to be compatible with Linux, and was compatible with FreeBSD as well (it costed about 10-15 euros).

Other than that, you can read the FreeBSD's handbook, but I am not sure that this is what you want, because it's not clear to me what you mean by saying: "Is there anything I can do with *this OS *to learn more *about UNIX*...". If you need to learn more about Unix, there are a few books out there that explain Unix guts. Moreover, it is not _totally wrong_ to use Linux in order to learn Unix as well .


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 7, 2012)

This is your answer
This is the list of all supported wireless cards on FreeBSD 9 categorized by the module on kernel to bring them up.
This is the first step. Buy one, try to load the module on kernel and make a network configuration.


----------



## Majorix (Dec 8, 2012)

The netbook I installed FreeBSD 8.X-RELEASE on (can't remember the exact release) wouldn't recognize the wifi card, so I tried using ndis, which worked. ndis is a way that lets you use Windows drivers, which you will easily find.


----------



## andromedas (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have the BCM4312 broadcom card on my netbook and it seems like bwi(4) would be sufficient to get me connected. I'll see how that goes.

Thanks again!


----------

